# 91 Stanza, Burns oil after idles



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey,

If it let it idle for about 10 or so minutes, then put it in gear and go i get a poof of blue smoke. That's the only time it will do it. What should i target to make sure things don't get worse? 


91 stanza, 117k


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Valve guide seals, sometimes less often rings.
Could also be a bad PCV valve allowing the intake to kinda get full of oil fumes/vapor/stuffola building up while you idle and it gets burned out the when you get some revs on it.
PCV valve is cheap and easy to try.
Valve guide seals...not so much.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Gotcha, ill get the PCV parts. i have the valve stem seals, they don't seem too hard to do. its not the DD so that makes it easier.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If the PCV doesn't work, my fix would be to blip the throttle every couple of minutes or not to let it idle very long at all!  especially since the smoke doesn't keep coming.


----------

